
Finland: “Steve Jobs took our jobs” - yorak
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-35656150
======
Yaa101
Hmm, no, it was the monoculture in businessland that made Finnish economy
weak... You know, the betting on 2 horses (1 horse) thing...

